# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Avance del informe del Sistema Eléctrico Español 2015

## Jonasino

> Balance eléctrico, potencia instalada y red de transporte
>     Sistema peninsular
>     Sistemas no peninsulares
>     Glosario
> 
> Fecha de publicación: 
> 18.12.2015
> Autor: 
> www.ree.es
> ...


http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...co_2015_v2.pdf

http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...rales_2015.pdf

http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...ineas_2015.pdf

----------

